# Head stuck during crowning?



## stardust599

Has anyone experienced this before? I can't find anything online at all! 

It happened to me with my daughter, she was only 5lb8 and I am expecting a "normal" size baby this time so worrying it will be worse!

Pushing stage only lasted 35-40mins, however most of this her head was visible. Her head was out for at least 10 contractions, possibly more and was quite distressed, a crash team with ventouse were called in a minute or so before she was born but thankfully she slipped out. She was blue and took a while to cry but didn't end up needing any oxygen etc.

LO's head and hair were out but I just could not get her head out no matter how hard I pushed and moved. It was her head and not her shoulders that were stuck. It was like her head was stuck right on the bones at the front of my vagina and there just wasn't enough to room for me to push her out- the pain was the worst of the whole labour, like nothing I can describe. I didn't tear at the back of my perineum at all but had severe frontal grazing and bruising.

I'm very small at around 6stone10 pre pregnancy at 5ft1.

Why did she get stuck right at the end? Everything I read says once the head is crowning it has already passed the the smallest part of the pelvis and should come out within 3 contractions!

I was on my back and not allowed to move which I don't think helped, I was flipped over for the last 2/3 contractions before she came out which was tried before ventouse.

I have never heard of ventouse being used when the head is already crowning either!


----------



## stardust599

Bump!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Was it a shoulder dystocia? Sometimes that can happen when the baby doesn't rotate all the way when the shoulders need to pass the pubic bone, and so the shoulders will be at the right angle to get stuck. Also laying flat on your back can increase your chances of the shoulders getting stuck because when you're flat on your back your pubic bone is at it's smallest size. To decrease your chances of a SD you want to stay upright, which could be squating, standing, all fours. Also not using assistance like forceps and vacuum decreases your chances. SD can happen with babies of all size, a lot of it just has to do with the positioning.


----------



## AimeeM

This happened to me wih Leo, they would usually cut you but for some reason my mw didn't but I got him out eventually. It's amazing how much things stretch after just one baby. I'd discuss your fear with your mw when your there. Leo wa born face up and I think that is what caused the trouble for me.

I did think shoulder dystocia first too but you said it wasn't plus I had true shoulder dystocia with Nathan and when it happened his full head was out as I think is usually the case. Maybe ask for them to look at your notes and tell youwhat did happen as if it was shoulder dystocia you need to be under a consultant as you will be classed as.high risk.

EDIT- I read it wrong, after reading it again yes, defiantly shoulder dystocia. You said her whole head was out. this would be because her shoulders were stuck. You should be offered a section as you had SD with a small baby. You need to be under a consultant xx


----------



## stardust599

Thanks girls!

It wasn't shoulder distocia! I think I've described it wrong. It was her head that was stuck on the bones right at the front of my vagina. Sorry TMI but I can't describe it any other way.

I'd gotten a bit of her head out - maybe the size of a tennis ball? But no matter how hard I pushed, moved and tried I couldn't pass the rest of the head through.

My clitoral and labia area were severely bruised and grazed afterwards.

LO's head was only 30cm (very small) circumfrence so I'm looking at an additional 5cm or so this time! I think I will try to research positions etc. but in the heat of the moment you completely forget xx


----------



## LouLou78

Hey there, I might be able to help, not sure if it is the same but what I experience often, is at the point of crowning where the face is sweeping the perineum ready to be born BUT the perineum is quite tight over the face where the head is halfway born 'so to speak', but the perineum won't sweep over the face therefore stopping any further delivery of the head. This is before the point of delivery of the shoulders, so I know not a shoulder dystocia like you say. And at this point an episiotomy is impossible also. Patience is required and careful pushing as head stretches perinuem nicely, the head can be 'stuck' at this point for several minutes, BUT does get passed this point, obviously stressful if the fetal heart is worrying. Quite common, and not a concern unless at that point the FH is a worry, i.e. bradycardia because there is little you can do to quicken the delivery. :)


----------

